# Update on My Lily



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Some more pictures of my baby!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lily is a very pretty cat!! I buy Blue Buffalo for Jack and the rest will nibble it too. No one has gotten sick on it. It's not their favorite but when they pulled the EVO off the shelves that is what I bought. I'm going back to EVO when I finish this bag.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I feed my 10 house cats and 6 ferals Purina Naturals chow and for wet food they get Friskies Poultry Platter, whose first ingredient is turkey. It's the best food I can afford for 16 cats. All my cats supplement their diets with hunting and right now they are stalking and eating grasshoppers by the hundreds. Not that they have to. 

Don't feel bad about not giving your cat better food. Adequate food, fresh water and love is what they need.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

What a beautiful calico!!!!!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone she's one of the loves of my life. The first my boyfriend who also cannot fanthom not having her in our lives. She's our baby girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:catmilk:catmilk Lily is so adorable, I love her markings, so gorgeous .


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thsnks kitty mom. I now have another question how to travel long distance with a cat? I plsn to travel from Maryland to Florida by road. Its almost 14 hours.
This is a pic of my baby giving me a kiss she licks us! I just love this cat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh my Lily is such a beauty. I love that little pink nose!! 
Wow a 14 hour journey. I've never had to do that with mine.
First thing that comes to mind is to get a kitty harness and start getting her used to going outside with it on. Then use it every few hours on the journey. Also make sure she has plenty of fresh water in the breaks too.
That said with my kitty Tosca it would be very hard to get her harnessed and to get her in the box and out. I guess the other option would be to break the journey up maybe into two with one stop at a hotel that will allow cats. Then you can keep her in the room with you over night and a tray and food and water. Good luck!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much. We are going to start training her to day to begin in the car for short rides that are not Dr related. I'm also planning on getting her a harness and leach and getting her a big enough carrier that allows space for her, a disposable cat litter box and we plan on getting hanging food plates that we can get for the carrier. We will also make stops along the way where the harness comes in handy to give her a few minutes of stech time. Will also be staying a night at my best friends house on our way there.
Here are current pics of our baby girl Lily!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

This is Lily today when I took her to Petco for a "Fun" outing. It was just to get her use to being in the car for something other than a vet visit. We also got her a harness and a leash for $15.99 she took well to it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Here sre pictures of Lily on the harness walking outside and more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is doing great with her leash. So cute!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Jetlaya! I know she meows at the door so we can go out lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

